# TRS4 Form



## MikePower (21 Aug 2008)

Quick question for those in the know. I am going to be renting out my apartment and need to deregister for TRS. Now I have been told that all I need to do is fill out a TRS4 form:
[broken link removed]
From what I can see, all I need to do is fill out section 1b of this? and not bother with 1a or 2. Can someone confirm this and let me know if there is anything else i need to do in relation to renting for the first time. I have already registered with the PRTB.
Cheers.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2008)

I would strike out 1a and 2 just to make it clear that you are making a declaration under 1b.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Aug 2008)

1(b) is appropriate where you have been but now cease to be living there yourself as your PPR. 

You will also need to register with Revenue for self-assessed tax etc.  Form TR1 on Revenue's site. 

You may need to check if there's any stamp duty clawback ( see other threads on AAM on this ) depending on how long you have owned the apt.


----------



## MikePower (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks Graham. I have owned the apartment for 3 years as my PPR so I don't think stamp duty clawback applies. I presume I can just fill out the TR1 form at the end of the year.


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Aug 2008)

MikePower said:


> Thanks Graham. I have owned the apartment for 3 years as my PPR so I don't think stamp duty clawback applies. I presume I can just fill out the TR1 form at the end of the year.


 
Its best to complete the TR1 at the time when the source has commenced, otherwise you won't get correspondence from Revenue at the right time if you leave it until after the end of the year. The TR1 is a registration form. That puts you on the self-assessment system so they can send you the proper Tax Return (Form 11).


----------

